# Unemployment extension



## Doublebase (Jul 26, 2010)

Are you happy or not happy that they extended it?  

I personally think it is complete bs.  I'm sick of paying for these lazy people who just sit home and collect.  I know everyone is not like this but I know a lot of people on it and they are non-motivated and have no work ethic.  What are your thoughts?  Do you think this helps the economy or is it just enabling people to sit home for 30 more weeks or whatever.


----------



## ceazur (Jul 26, 2010)

dam that is bs


----------



## KelJu (Jul 26, 2010)

I have heard the whole "why pay money to lazy people" bit before. You do realize that your benefits are determined by how much taxes you paid in during the previous fiscal quarter? If you don't work and pay in, you get nothing out in the form of employments benefits. So how does this turn into paying lazy people to sit at home. also, these benefits are pathetic in comparison to what you were making previously. 


For instance, in Alabama when a friend of mine was laid off from one of the closing plants, he was making $2,500 a month. The maximum unemployment benefits in Alabama is $800.00 a month. That's not exactly living high up on the hog. It is piddly shit in comparison to tax cuts for the rich only a few years ago.


----------



## ceazur (Jul 26, 2010)

KelJu said:


> I have heard the whole "why pay money to lazy people" bit before. You do realize that your benefits are determined by how much taxes you paid in during the previous fiscal quarter? If you don't work and pay in, you get nothing out in the form of employments benefits. So how does this turn into paying lazy people to sit at home. also, these benefits are pathetic in comparison to what you were making previously.
> 
> 
> For instance, in Alabama when a friend of mine was laid off from one of the closing plants, he was making $2,500 a month. The maximum unemployment benefits in Alabama is $800.00 a month. That's not exactly living high up on the hog. It is piddly shit in comparison to tax cuts for the rich only a few years ago.



where in bama? I'm from mississippi. I'ma ride over. You got a daughter?


----------



## KelJu (Jul 26, 2010)

ceazur said:


> where in bama? I'm from mississippi. I'ma ride over. You got a daughter?



I moved from Mobile, Alabama to Louisiana almost two months ago. I don't have any kids, but I have a first cousin with downs syndrome that we could have a blast with.


----------



## ceazur (Jul 26, 2010)

KelJu said:


> I moved from Mobile, Alabama to Louisiana almost two months ago. I don't have any kids, but I have a first cousin with downs syndrome that we could have a blast with.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Jul 26, 2010)

I am (fortunately) employed.

Yes, some people milk unemployment, but I think most of the long-term unemployed have debts and its hard to get by. 

I believe the max is 72 weeks?

Extended for some of the long term unemployed is OK by me.

Look at how much money the government wastes in these empire expansion wars, and aid to foreign countries around the world.

Best to take care of our own first, especially in these economic times.  But I don't think unemployment benefits should be indefinite, and they payments should not be high enough to discourage people from finding a job.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 26, 2010)

Makes me wish I was unemployed so I could work on my writing for as long as I wanted to.....I wouldn't make as much money, but then I think of how much money I waste going to work....Gas, mega-doses of coffee and breakfast, lunch money, dry cleaning some of my work shirts, extra load of laundry for the other shirts and pants, car maintenance, and whatever else expenses come about....


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 26, 2010)

maniclion said:


> Makes me wish I was unemployed so I could work on my writing for as long as I wanted to.....I wouldn't make as much money, but then I think of how much money I waste going to work....Gas, mega-doses of coffee and breakfast, lunch money, dry cleaning some of my work shirts, extra load of laundry for the other shirts and pants, car maintenance, and whatever else expenses come about....



i saw a show once where a financial advisor actually put on paper for this couple how they'd save money if the wife didn't work. the woman cried. of course they were paying for daycare too.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 26, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> i saw a show once where a financial advisor actually put on paper for this couple how they'd save money if the wife didn't work. the woman cried. of course they were paying for daycare too.


I had my first public viewing of a poem last night, a friend commissioned me to write one for thank you cards at his party, it was ocean themed here is what I wrote:

On one of those nights when the sea writhed with undulant breaths,
Moonlight rippling through the cascade of twinkling plankton
as seahorses stampeded through the ocean range,
Friends gathered for feast and folly upon the shore,
with moonlit backdrop while stars cataracted into their eyes
and children chased each other on the grass,
Two places one moment just as magical...


It was on cards placed at each seat, got a lot of compliments on the imagery and wording....


----------



## twarrior (Jul 26, 2010)

KelJu said:


> I have heard the whole "why pay money to lazy people" bit before. You do realize that your benefits are determined by how much taxes you paid in during the previous fiscal quarter? If you don't work and pay in, you get nothing out in the form of employments benefits. So how does this turn into paying lazy people to sit at home. also, these benefits are pathetic in comparison to what you were making previously.




Actually, It has ZERO to do with what taxes you paid in any quarter.  Benefits are determined by the laws in the state you file in.  The general formula is 50 percent of the employee's weekly wage, not to exceed a statutory cap on amount paid. The cap is based on a percentage of the state's average weekly wages for all workers. benefits are normally paid for 26 weeks however they have been extended by the govt. 
State Unemployment Insurance Benefits, Employment & Training Administration (ETA) - U.S. Department of Labor


----------



## KelJu (Jul 26, 2010)

twarrior said:


> Actually, It has ZERO to do with what taxes you paid in any quarter.  Benefits are determined by the laws in the state you file in.  The general formula is 50 percent of the employee's weekly wage, not to exceed a statutory cap on amount paid. The cap is based on a percentage of the state's average weekly wages for all workers. benefits are normally paid for 26 weeks however they have been extended by the govt.
> State Unemployment Insurance Benefits, Employment & Training Administration (ETA) - U.S. Department of Labor



Yes, I know I over simplified the explanation. But my point stands that what you get paid out is determined by what you paid in along with other factors such as what state you live. 

If you don't pay in, you get nothing out.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 26, 2010)




----------



## Zaphod (Jul 26, 2010)

It's fun to blast unemployment benefits until you need them yourself.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 26, 2010)

I saw on the new some Ahole in cali was saying this was the best thing that happen to him ever..he's 24 a surfer andhe said he surfs all day and partys all night all on unemployment nice..


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 26, 2010)

That's the guy that gets the headlines.  The guy spending the hours of a full time job seeking employment and/or improving his skills to find employment doesn't get mentioned because he isn't making a fuss for the camera.  He's doing what he needs to do to survive.  That isn't news worthy, it doesn't grab the viewer's attention.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 26, 2010)

KelJu said:


> I moved from Mobile, Alabama to Louisiana almost two months ago. I don't have any kids, but I have a first cousin with downs syndrome that we could have a blast with.



   Alabama sure sounds fun


----------



## Doublebase (Jul 27, 2010)

My buddy gets 430$/week.  That is with the taxes taken out.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 12, 2010)

So what is it now?  156 weeks?  Heard they just extended it...again.


----------



## Glycomann (Dec 12, 2010)

I know a company that just fired 3000 people in NC and moved operations to Ireland. Those people aren't lazy.  They just got outsourced. The unemp ins gives them at least some funds to tread water until they can uproot and move to a different area where they can find work in their profession but the economy is in the shitter so it takes more time for expansion to provide such positions.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 12, 2010)

Glycomann said:


> I know a company that just fired 3000 people in NC and moved operations to Ireland. Those people aren't lazy.  They just got outsourced. The unemp ins gives them at least some funds to tread water until they can uproot and move to a different area where they can find work in their profession but the economy is in the shitter so it takes more time for expansion to provide such positions.



There is a lot of that happening right now.  

I know a guy who got laid off in September of 2009.  He is still collecting, no job interviews, sits at home when he is not working for someone else under the table.  Now he will continue that for another year.  Thanks partly to Obama


----------



## Glycomann (Dec 12, 2010)

Doublebase said:


> There is a lot of that happening right now.
> 
> I know a guy who got laid off in September of 2009.  He is still collecting, no job interviews, sits at home when he is not working for someone else under the table.  Now he will continue that for another year.  Thanks partly to Obama



Yeah I just don't think most Americans are lazy asses.  I think most of us base our egos on our ability to earn a living and get shit done. Hopefully I'm right and the lazy asses are the minority. All my friends work their balls off.


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 12, 2010)

Doublebase said:


> There is a lot of that happening right now.
> 
> I know a guy who got laid off in September of 2009.  He is still collecting, no job interviews, sits at home when he is not working for someone else under the table.  Now he will continue that for another year.  Thanks partly to Obama



Holy shit!  The guy you know riding it out means they're all doing it!  Write a letter to congress, bring in the national guard, shoot the neighbor's cat!  Because, Martha, if one guy is doing it they're all doing it!  

On a serious note, since the whole story behind that guy you know being out of work is not known, at least not here, it's impossible to draw a conclusion about why he's still on unemployment and apparently not looking for a job.  No interviews doesn't necessarily mean he isn't looking.  It means places he has gone to aren't hiring or aren't interested in him.  Somebody working under the table like that doesn't make him a bad guy, it just means he's doing what he needs to do or all that he can do to survive.  If you can live and support a family on just unemployment more power to you.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 12, 2010)

I think if people get paid to sit on their asses at home they'll never get a job. Fucking lazy bums


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 12, 2010)

The one time I had to file for unemployment only lasted for two weeks.  Looking for a job became my job.  Spent nearly forty hours a week looking until I found one.  

And back then jobs were FAR more plentiful.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Dec 12, 2010)

Doublebase said:


> Are you happy or not happy that they extended it?
> 
> I personally think it is complete bs.  I'm sick of paying for these lazy people who just sit home and collect.  I know everyone is not like this but I know a lot of people on it and they are non-motivated and have no work ethic.  What are your thoughts?  Do you think this helps the economy or is it just enabling people to sit home for 30 more weeks or whatever.



I am fortunate that I'm working and have been working. 

Yes, some people are milking it.  And I am also reminded of the $9 Trillion, yes Trillion with a "T" that the fed used to bailout the big boys.  At the same time, working stiffs eat dirt.

Yes, some milkers are out there, but how many are milking the UE benefits?

Most Americans (at least statistically) have debts and mortgage payments.  Add children, and UE payments are low enough to motivate many to look for work.

The one catch is.....there are a large number of Americans that are basically unemployable.  Meaning, at over 50, they may never truly enter the labor force again.

Yes, they can mop floors or get a service sector job, but that may be their only prospects.  

IMO, this is becoming an issue for these "99ers" to do any job you can get, and not refuse it.  

As for their mortgages, ability to pay rent, pay for car insurance, and such, when the UE bennies run out, they will have to stay with family or they will fall through the cracks.

Personally, I would take any job I could get to pay the rent on a small studio/efficiency apartment and live a spartan lifestyle.  

These extension cannot, and will not, go on forever.


----------



## LAM (Dec 12, 2010)

TheGreatSatan said:


> I think if people get paid to sit on their asses at home they'll never get a job. Fucking lazy bums



I make more in 4 hours than unemployment compensation pays me for an entire week.  there are many white collar folks in the same position as I.  only those on the lower end of the wage scale does unemployment compensation just about equal regular earnings.


----------



## DEATH MATCH (Dec 12, 2010)

Let them get a god damn job anywhere at Mcdonalds if they have to. People have been on unemployment for years now just milking the Gov its sick. You can get a job but peole dont want to work at a gas station or home depot or a fast food rest.Work 2-3 god damn jobs if you have to support your family. But no now they can bum off the gov a little longer.


----------



## Grubs (Dec 12, 2010)

Companies are firing and laying off workers for the specific purpose of replacing them with people that they can pay less.  The man on top needs a bigger yacht and wants to keep his private jets.


----------



## LAM (Dec 12, 2010)

Grubs said:


> Companies are firing and laying off workers for the specific purpose of replacing them with people that they can pay less.  The man on top needs a bigger yacht and wants to keep his private jets.



recessions make it easy for many company's to do that if they don't require a heavily educated, skilled/trained workforce, etc.   many company's still make profits during recessions


----------



## Big Smoothy (Dec 13, 2010)

LAM said:


> I make more in 4 hours than unemployment compensation pays me for an entire week.  *there are many white collar folks in the same position as I.  only those on the lower end of the wage scale does unemployment compensation just about equal regular earning*s.



LAM, has hit this right on the had.

Again folks, just think, _who_....can actually afford to milk unemployment benefits?

Some people can no doubt.  (If there incomes are on the low-end, as LAM stated, and if they are married to a working spouse, that can help pay the many bills most people have.  

The fact that so many people have gone into their 401Ks and IRAs says a lot also.

It's a lose-lose situation for the long-term unemployed, in many, many, ways.


----------



## busyLivin (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm on unemployment for the first time... about 5 weeks now.  The benefits definitely help, but in no way cover my cost of living... About 1/3 of what I was making.  I'm getting by on savings.

Thing that sucks now is I'm applying for the same jobs as a million other people.  It's tough.


----------



## ChuckD (Dec 13, 2010)

Grubs said:


> Companies are firing and laying off workers for the specific purpose of replacing them with people that they can pay less.  The man on top needs a bigger yacht and wants to keep his private jets.





I agree with this comment; however, some employees are retained... The biggest hit you see nowadays is entry wages!!!!!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 13, 2010)

One problem with this is that there are a lot of white collar folks who have been unemployed and living of of the govt for a year +.  Most any of them could bite the bullet and get a job working at w-mart, lowes, or deliver pizza, but if they can make $300-$400 per week working at Lowes, vs $300 per week collecting unemployment, most would rather collect unemployment compensation while they continue to look for a more suitable job because they feel the retail job is beneath them or would feel embarrassed to be seen by their peers doing that kind of work.  I even know this from personal experience.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Dec 13, 2010)

busyLivin said:


> I'm on unemployment for the first time... about 5 weeks now.  The benefits definitely help, but in no way cover my cost of living... About 1/3 of what I was making.  I'm getting by on savings.
> 
> Thing that sucks now is I'm applying for the same jobs as a million other people.  It's tough.



Best of luck, busylin, and I hope you keep us posted.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 13, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> One problem with this is that there are a lot of white collar folks who have been unemployed and living of of the govt for a year +.  Most any of them could bite the bullet and get a job working at w-mart, lowes, or deliver pizza, but if they can make $300-$400 per week working at Lowes, vs $300 per week collecting unemployment, most would rather collect unemployment compensation while they continue to look for a more suitable job because they feel the retail job is beneath them or would feel embarrassed to be seen by their peers doing that kind of work.  I even know this from personal experience.



And this is what my friend says when I bring up getting a job at home depot or whatever.


----------



## LAM (Dec 13, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> One problem with this is that there are a lot of white collar folks who have been unemployed and living of of the govt for a year +.  Most any of them could bite the bullet and get a job working at w-mart, lowes, or deliver pizza, but if they can make $300-$400 per week working at Lowes, vs $300 per week collecting unemployment, most would rather collect unemployment compensation while they continue to look for a more suitable job because they feel the retail job is beneath them or would feel embarrassed to be seen by their peers doing that kind of work.  I even know this from personal experience.



yea I'm real sure you would take a job at wallmart with your MBA...

so easy to say these  things when it isn't you.  looking for work is a full-time job taking a job in fast food, etc. is in no way shape or form a steeping stone to a lost white collar job.


----------



## busyLivin (Dec 13, 2010)

Big Smoothy said:


> Best of luck, busylin, and I hope you keep us posted.



Thanks smoothy, will do.


----------



## busyLivin (Dec 13, 2010)

LAM said:


> yea I'm real sure you would take a job at wallmart with your MBA...
> 
> so easy to say these  things when it isn't you.  looking for work is a full-time job taking a job in fast food, etc. is in no way shape or form a steeping stone to a lost white collar job.



Agreed. I had a friend who tried that but nobody would hire him anyway. He was obviously just there until he found a new job. Who wants to spend time training someone who could leave a week later?

For now I'm applying and taking the time to study areas I felt I was lacking.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Dec 13, 2010)

Doublebase said:


> And this is what my friend says when I bring up getting a job at home depot or whatever.



I am seeing this in some of my relatives.

I have some cousins...I am cousins....3 of them.  In their 50s, but they look like they are say, 35 to late 30s.

They had good, solid, jobs.  I'd call them solid "middle class" or slightly above.

They lost their jobs in the downturn in 08/09.

They have been unemployed for a year.  One relative was selling insurance.  

One cousin was offered a low paying job and turned it down.

Seriously, they may end up being employable, in these lower paying service jobs with minimal benefits.  

They may never make the income they earned before.  They may earn the same or similar amount, but they may never make that income again.

Retirement won't happen, and the kids will have to borrow all of their education costs if they choose to pursue it.

The world has changed so much in just 2 years. 24 months.


----------



## LAM (Dec 13, 2010)

Big Smoothy said:


> Seriously, they may end up being employable, in these lower paying service jobs with minimal benefits.
> 
> They may never make the income they earned before.  They may earn the same or similar amount, but they may never make that income again.
> 
> ...



many don't understand why this recession is worst than the others. but as we know nothing stays the same, everything changes all the time.  many jobs that have been lost in recent years are gone, never to return.  depending what sector of the market they are in.

it kills me when people spout that right wing rhetoric about many not wanting to take lower paying jobs.  where are all these alleged jobs?  and how many people are competing for them?  most clothing retailers have a 20-25% conversion ratio so performing sales is a big part of this work today.  you don't take a veteran white collar worker that's in their 40's-50's and stick them in retail, it just doesn't work. especially when you have a plethora of 20 year olds that have applied to that same job that actually want to be there.

I was working with a guy last week who was forced out of Avaya after their acquisition of Nortel, he had 20 years in.  now in his mid 50's he has no plans to ever retire as all that was lost.  not many employees benefit from mergers and acquisition's in this day and age on the shareholders. a lot of the older workforce is becoming severely overqualified for the types of jobs that are left.  those with families that want to go to college, etc. like Big Smoothy stated will now have to bear a greater financial burden to educate themselves and the cycle of indebtedness continues.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 13, 2010)

busyLivin said:


> I'm on unemployment for the first time... about 5 weeks now.  The benefits definitely help, but in no way cover my cost of living... About 1/3 of what I was making.  I'm getting by on savings.
> 
> Thing that sucks now is I'm applying for the same jobs as a million other people.  It's tough.



Sorry to hear this, don't give up hope. Keep positive and I'm sure you'll find something better.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 13, 2010)

I've never been fired but god forbid I do now......there is no work out there and I really doubt 99% are on it to milk it.
When times get tough, when you have no money to feed your kids you get desperate.
Crime is up.


----------



## busyLivin (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks mino.  Yeah i dont get the milking argument.  Unless your making shit to begin with its not going to pay the bills.  Takes a little sting out of it, but I'm still worried about paying my mortgage a few months down the road.. Hopefully it doesnt take that long, but my sisters been off for 4 months...she applies at about 3-4 places a day and rarely gets a call.  Ive only been called back on 3.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 13, 2010)

If anyone can get it I think it's great. I've not been able to find a job for a long time, and I've basically been living off odd jobs and whatever I can get. The economy is tough right now and things are very tough so I salute anyone who can get it awhile longer. I wish I could.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 14, 2010)

busyLivin said:


> I'm on unemployment for the first time... about 5 weeks now.  The benefits definitely help, but in no way cover my cost of living... About 1/3 of what I was making.  I'm getting by on savings.
> 
> Thing that sucks now is I'm applying for the same jobs as a million other people.  It's tough.



Hey Busy what industry are you in?


----------



## vortrit (Dec 14, 2010)

Dale Mabry said:


> Hey Busy what industry are you in?



He is in the Pornography industry. Your point?


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 14, 2010)

vortrit said:


> He is in the Pornography industry. Your point?



That industry isn't doing to well.  Maybe that is why he got laid off.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 14, 2010)

Doublebase said:


> That industry isn't doing to well.  Maybe that is why he got laid off.



There is no industry doing well right now... So, you want me to feel sorry for a porno star, and not a guy like me who may not have a place to live next week. Seriously....


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 14, 2010)

vortrit said:


> There is no industry doing well right now... So, you want me to feel sorry for a porno star, and not a guy like me who may not have a place to live next week. Seriously....



No I don't. Seriously....


----------



## vortrit (Dec 14, 2010)

Doublebase said:


> No I don't. Seriously....



Well I will give you a thank you on that. Thank you! 
Like to see a brother show a bit of respect to the common man...


----------



## Big Smoothy (Dec 14, 2010)

*LAM*


> a lot of the older workforce is becoming severely overqualified for the types of jobs that are left. those with families that want to go to college, etc. like Big Smoothy stated will now have to bear a greater financial burden to educate themselves and the cycle of indebtedness continues.



And these relatives of mine have been unemployed/underemployed for 1-2 years.

Just think if it continues and is, three, four, 5+ years.

Spot-on, LAM.  This is going to hurt.

For the posters here who are discussing their situations, stay strong, and we morally support you.  Keep us up-to-date.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Dec 14, 2010)

*LAM*


> a lot of the older workforce is becoming severely overqualified for the types of jobs that are left. those with families that want to go to college, etc. like Big Smoothy stated will now have to bear a greater financial burden to educate themselves and the cycle of indebtedness continues.



Spot-on LAM, and these relatives I mentioned have been unemployed and underemployed for 1 year now, but less than two years.

Consider if they are in this situation for two, three, 5+ years.

Devastating financially, and hard mentally. 

There will be pain for many in the years to come possibly.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 14, 2010)

I don't know if this was mentioned before, but where i work, alot of the old heads can't afford to retire and therefore the company is not hiring new people. That is happenening in alot of places because people are streached out on credit and paying your own insurance benifits is a killer. So they just keep working, Not opening up positions for college grads and qulified people looking for work. And also companies are not replacing workers who do retire to cut their own work force thru attrition and not layoffs.


----------



## Saney (Dec 14, 2010)

Since theres no more GenX i guess i won't need another extension on my unemployment benefits


----------



## busyLivin (Dec 14, 2010)

Dale Mabry said:


> Hey Busy what industry are you in?



Software development


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 14, 2010)

busyLivin said:


> Software development



Damn, that seems like an industry that should still be doing ok.  Is that the first round of layoffs at your company or have there been multiple?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 14, 2010)

vortrit said:


> There is no industry doing well right now... So, you want me to feel sorry for a porno star, and not a guy like me who may not have a place to live next week. Seriously....



I'm doing quite well right now as a performance coach/trainer, 25% better than last year.  Unfortunately, since I am getting married in 5 months, my expenditures are about 60% greater than last year.  Hopefully once that's over I buy a facility in June.


----------



## x~factor (Dec 14, 2010)

Zaphod said:


> That's the guy that gets the headlines.  The guy spending the hours of a full time job seeking employment and/or improving his skills to find employment doesn't get mentioned because he isn't making a fuss for the camera.  He's doing what he needs to do to survive.  That isn't news worthy, it doesn't grab the viewer's attention.





Zaphod said:


> It's fun to blast unemployment benefits until you need them yourself.



Oh so true. So true, its sad.


----------



## busyLivin (Dec 14, 2010)

Dale Mabry said:


> Damn, that seems like an industry that should still be doing ok.  Is that the first round of layoffs at your company or have there been multiple?



It is. I'm kind of in a unique scenario.  Since graduating, I worked at my father's accounting firm.  For the first few years I was primarily the sys admin.  Programming was always my passion, so after about 2-3 years I began developing several applications for the staff of about 25.  Later, we began offering our development service to clients & I wrote various systems that still run their day to day operations.

We had problems with our largest accounting client, so we ended up passing on their work.  We figured we'd build up more business without them, but didn't need most of the staff.  That was right before the economy tanked.

2 years later, the work dried up & I'm wasn't going to stay on my dad's payroll for nothing, so I told him to lay me off.  At the time we were hoping it was temporary... a client I was supposed to do a lot of work for ran into cash flow problems because of the economy, and needed to delay a project until January-February.

Anyway, my impression now is that companies see my work history as "working for daddy" and it turns them off.  I understand it to a point... most people think the job would be easy, but that really wasn't the case. It's hard to sell yourself as experienced when you've worked for an accounting firm instead of a software development company, and never on a team.   I'm selling myself as a "junior" developer,  believing that the cream always rises to the top & my work will speak for itself.  

I'd take a pay cut, but I need to get my foot in the door. Problem is that most "junior developers" are right out of college, and don't need to make what I need to pay my bills. I'd need to make at least 50k just to stay afloat.  With the calls I've received, interviewers are telling me they are being inundated with applications.

I loved working for my dad, but looking back if I had gone straight to another company out of college & now with 10 years "experience", I feel I'd be in a better position. That's life.. but it'll work out.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 14, 2010)

busyLivin said:


> It is. I'm kind of in a unique scenario.  Since graduating, I worked at my father's accounting firm.  For the first few years I was primarily the sys admin.  Programming was always my passion, so after about 2-3 years I began developing several applications for the staff of about 25.  Later, we began offering our development service to clients & I wrote various systems that still run their day to day operations.
> 
> We had problems with our largest accounting client, so we ended up passing on their work.  We figured we'd build up more business without them, but didn't need most of the staff.  That was right before the economy tanked.
> 
> ...



Damn, that's like the perfect storm of unfortunate situations, good luck.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 14, 2010)

Dale Mabry said:


> Damn, that's like the perfect storm of unfortunate situations, good luck.



I think he was making over 150k a year too.  Or maybe that was another software guy on here.


----------



## KelJu (Dec 14, 2010)

Dale Mabry said:


> Damn, that seems like an industry that should still be doing ok.  Is that the first round of layoffs at your company or have there been multiple?



The market is flooded to death, actually. When the economy takes a nose dive, IT is one of the first areas that get cut back on.


----------



## busyLivin (Dec 14, 2010)

YouTube Video












Doublebase said:


> I think he was making over 150k a year too.  Or maybe that was another software guy on here.



No, i was making about 70


----------



## busyLivin (Dec 14, 2010)

Dale Mabry said:


> Damn, that's like the perfect storm of unfortunate situations, good luck.



Thanks.. It'll turn around


----------



## busyLivin (Dec 14, 2010)

KelJu said:


> The market is flooded to death, actually. When the economy takes a nose dive, IT is one of the first areas that get cut back on.



Yeah thats the impression Im getting


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 14, 2010)

LAM said:


> yea I'm real sure you would take a job at wallmart with your MBA...
> 
> so easy to say these  things when it isn't you.  looking for work is a full-time job taking a job in fast food, etc. is in no way shape or form a steeping stone to a lost white collar job.



Exactly, thanks for helping me make my point.   I am willing to admit that I sat on my ass longer than I would have otherwise.  I eventually took a job in China teaching econ.  But, I collected unemployment for almost a year whilst I was looking.  If that had run out a few months sooner, you cant bet your Hope and Change bumper sticker I would have had no choice but to stock some shelves at w-mart to keep the mtg payment up.  That's what I'm saying.  A blue collar guy that loses his factory job isn't gonna be too proud to go and work for w-mart.  Eventually, the govt's gotta cut some of those people off who are too proud to take that kind of work.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Dec 14, 2010)

^ Gears,

What city were you/are you in, in China?  If you don't mind me asking.

I was going to take a job in Guanzhou and I turned it down at the last minute over the visa conditions. I'm in Vietnam, now.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 15, 2010)

I wonder if anyone realizes how much bumping up the social security retirement age is going to affect the employability of younger people.  If old people don't leave jobs for an extra 3-5 years, fewer jobs will be available.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 15, 2010)

Meh, the same argument could've been made that 65 was too old when SS was first implemented.  The average life expectancy was  65 then and it wasn't intended to give people an income for 20+ years.

@ smoothy.  I was in Changchun, Jilin province.  It's far NE, not too far from the Soviet border.  The job wasn't bad and the pay was good for the area.  But, it was fukkin cold, often going down to - 30 to -40C at night.  Even during the day, it would stay around -10C.  It was almost unbearable.  There were inches of permafrost all over the streets and I'd bust my arse 2-3 times each day.  It was really nice in the spring and summer tho and Changchun is a pretty cool city.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Dec 15, 2010)

^ Thanks, Gears.  Maybe you'll do something like this overseas again?


----------



## maniclion (Dec 15, 2010)

vortrit said:


> There is no industry doing well right now... So, you want me to feel sorry for a porno star, and not a guy like me who may not have a place to live next week. Seriously....


The alternative energy industry is doing very well, almost 100% increase from last year.....and the prices have stayed low.....


----------



## LAM (Dec 15, 2010)

Dale Mabry said:


> I wonder if anyone realizes how much bumping up the social security retirement age is going to affect the employability of younger people.  If old people don't leave jobs for an extra 3-5 years, fewer jobs will be available.



more bad news...it will help to keep wages lower in unskilled jobs, keep more teens at home that would have normally left after high school further financially draining the parents, etc. 

college grads that do find employment during recessions also do so at reduced wages from 10-20% further reducing their lifetime wages, etc.  

tons of long term economic scarring effects from recessions...


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 16, 2010)

Perhaps retirement age should be lowered to around 55.  That way, we can move even more people out of the workforce and onto the taxpayers' dime.  That just might be the solution to lowering unemployment and saving social security; people living on it for 30-40 years.  No question it would be perfectly sustainable.  

Since we're speaking of putting lower skilled americans out of the workforce and depressing wages, here's another idea.  How about we secure the border and stop the flow of illegal workers into the country.  Then we just might be able to raise retirement to age 70 without having to worry about putting teenagers out of work because of all the old geezers competing for low wage jobs.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 16, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Perhaps retirement age should be lowered to around 55.  That way, we can move even more people out of the workforce and onto the taxpayers' dime.  That just might be the solution to lowering unemployment and saving social security; people living on it for 30-40 years.  No question it would be perfectly sustainable.
> 
> Since we're speaking of putting lower skilled americans out of the workforce and depressing wages, here's another idea.  How about we secure the border and stop the flow of illegal workers into the country.  Then we just might be able to raise retirement to age 70 without having to worry about putting teenagers out of work because of all the old geezers competing for low wage jobs.



How bout from the time you graduate high school until you are say 40 years old you don't work.  You get government assistance to live, raise your family and what not.  Then when you hit 40 years old, you start working until you die.  So basically you are retired from age 18 - 40.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 16, 2010)

Doublebase said:


> How bout from the time you graduate high school until you are say 40 years old you don't work.  You get government assistance to live, raise your family and what not.  Then when you hit 40 years old, you start working until you die.  So basically you are retired from age 18 - 40.


I would rather do something like Sir Thomas More, every able bodied person works a short day(6hours) because there are enough people to aid the rotation, but I would have 6 months on, 6 months off and 6 months of furthering education, so that everyone is on top of the game.....criminals would do janitor and other menial labor, they'd basically be slaves just like in More's Utopia.....


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 16, 2010)

maniclion said:


> I would rather do something like Sir Thomas More, every able bodied person works a short day(6hours) because there are enough people to aid the rotation, but I would have 6 months on, 6 months off and 6 months of furthering education, so that everyone is on top of the game.....criminals would do janitor and other menial labor, they'd basically be slaves just like in More's Utopia.....



Sounds nice.  I would love be able to be home more with my family.  You realize how important it is to be there the beginning years of a child's life, when you are working all day.  I take my boy to day care in the morning then I don't get to see him until 11 hours later.  Really hate it.  I wish I could work a 4 day week all the time.  I took every Friday in December off this year.  It has been great so far.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 16, 2010)

Doublebase said:


> Sounds nice.  I would love be able to be home more with my family.  You realize how important it is to be there the beginning years of a child's life, when you are working all day.  I take my boy to day care in the morning then I don't get to see him until 11 hours later.  Really hate it.  I wish I could work a 4 day week all the time.  I took every Friday in December off this year.  It has been great so far.


You'd think with all this technology we would work less, but I work more than my grand father and father ever did, 60 hour weeks Monday - Saturday, less holidays, no chance of ever retiring even with putting away the maximum every year in my ret. plan...It just makes me sick and I feel like rebelling more and more....I think our generation is about ready to all become hippies like our parents were and live free for a decade or so into middle age we need a revolution and just saying fuck it is the solution.....we'll have drug orgies and let our kids run around naked and our women put flowers in their hair...


----------



## LAM (Dec 16, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> How about we secure the border and stop the flow of illegal workers into the country.  Then we just might be able to raise retirement to age 70 without having to worry about putting teenagers out of work because of all the old geezers competing for low wage jobs.



anyone in the US that is not employed because of an illegal immigrant worker obviously didn't take their own education or financial future seriously...


----------



## bandaidwoman (Dec 17, 2010)

I feel sorry for the 60 year old who gets laid off after working for someone for 25 yrs. If they have medical problems they are screwed out of cheap health insurance after their cobra runs out (  if they can afford cobra),companies are going to hire hungry 25 yrs olds with little health problems at a cheaper rate than a veteran 60 yr in the same field.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 17, 2010)

maniclion said:


> You'd think with all this technology we would work less, but I work more than my grand father and father ever did, 60 hour weeks Monday - Saturday, less holidays, no chance of ever retiring even with putting away the maximum every year in my ret. plan...It just makes me sick and I feel like rebelling more and more....I think our generation is about ready to all become hippies like our parents were and live free for a decade or so into middle age we need a revolution and just saying fuck it is the solution.....we'll have drug orgies and let our kids run around naked and our women put flowers in their hair...



I just hope my generation will do a better job then the current generation is.  I think by us having to really watch our spending and work our asses off will make us stronger in the future.  Hopefully that will make it a little easier for our children.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Dec 17, 2010)

Doublebase said:


> I just hope my generation will do a better job then the current generation is.  I think by us having to really watch our spending and work our asses off will make us stronger in the future.  Hopefully that will make it a little easier for our children.



I think it's out of our control, for the most part.

But yes, work, save, be frugal, and I think we should focus on the future for us and our children.

Wait a minute. Didn't the baby boomer think and say these things?


----------



## LAM (Dec 17, 2010)

bandaidwoman said:


> I feel sorry for the 60 year old who gets laid off after working for someone for 25 yrs. If they have medical problems they are screwed out of cheap health insurance after their cobra runs out (  if they can afford cobra),companies are going to hire hungry 25 yrs olds with little health problems at a cheaper rate than a veteran 60 yr in the same field.



one of the unfortunate aspects of capitalism


----------



## LAM (Dec 17, 2010)

Big Smoothy said:


> But yes, work, save, be frugal, and I think we should focus on the future for us and our children.



that is exactly what we need...do I ever see the majority of the US having the ability to delay gratification? no...


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 17, 2010)

LAM said:


> one of the unfortunate aspects of capitalism



Jesus.  I'm seriously starting to think that you're not even a democrat, but a true socialist.  Please describe a system that has worked better than capitalism for the overall society.


----------



## LAM (Dec 17, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Jesus.  I'm seriously starting to think that you're not even a democrat, but a true socialist.  Please describe a system that has worked better than capitalism for the overall society.



"I feel sorry for the 60 year old who gets laid off after working for someone for 25 yrs. If they have medical problems they are screwed out of cheap health insurance after their cobra runs out ( if they can afford cobra),companies are going to hire hungry 25 yrs olds with little health problems at a cheaper rate than a veteran 60 yr in the same field."

nope just that those on the far right find it easy to dehumanize these things when it isn't them...


----------



## bandaidwoman (Dec 17, 2010)

If you want to look at unfettered capitalism look at my country China , a person without a college degree can apply for a physician license, 60% of our country's water would be deemed undrinkable in this country, pollution is choking up our big cities, child labor is condoned all in the name of profit.  There needs to be a good mix of socialistic control ( EPA regulating our industries, FDA regulation so  we don't put lead and melamine in our food and drugs like in China, labor laws etc.)  and capitalism. I find that the western countries are much more balanced about this .


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 17, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Jesus.  I'm seriously starting to think that you're not even a democrat, but a true socialist.  Please describe a system that has worked better than capitalism for the overall society.



Socialist Germany under Hitler.  Unless you were Jewish in which case it really didn't do anything positive for you.  But otherwise Germany prospered and grew tremendously economically and socially.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 17, 2010)

You funk in bums get a job


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 17, 2010)

bandaidwoman said:


> If you want to look at unfettered capitalism look at my country China , a person without a college degree can apply for a physician license, 60% of our country's water would be deemed undrinkable in this country, pollution is choking up our big cities, child labor is condoned all in the name of profit.  There needs to be a good mix of socialistic control ( EPA regulating our industries, FDA regulation so  we don't put lead and melamine in our food and drugs like in China, labor laws etc.)  and capitalism. I find that the western countries are much more balanced about this .



Exactly!  Isn't ironic that "communist" China, which is now the world's 2nd largest economy, and calls itself socialist, is far more capitalist than the US, or any of the socialist countries in western europe.  In any big city, you will see old people and handicapped people sitting in front of shopping centers and subways with tin cans begging for your change (except in Beijing where they run them off).  I've spent a lot of time over there and there is definitely no free lunch for anyone and it is probably the most capitalist environment that I've ever experienced.  It is unmitigated, dog-eat-dog capitalism in fact.  Not saying I condone it, but if I'd wanted to spend the rest of my life there, it would've been easy to make a healthy living.  If  you have an education and speak fluent english, then you are gold over there.  I made some some good cash writing essays for some agency that matched college kids with grad schools overseas.  It was wrong, but if I didn't do it, some other foreigner would have.  My wife also got her driver's license without taking a test for 100RMB.

@ LAM.  Yes, life is a bitch.  If the $ was there for the govt to provide everyone with everything they need, I'd be for every social program that you'd like to see implemented.  But, it's not.  The US fed govt is operating with zero cash in the bank.  It's only a matter of time until we go the way of Greece.  Only, who is going to bail us out?


----------



## vortrit (Dec 17, 2010)

Dark Geared God said:


> You funk in bums get a job



But then I'd have to do sh1t like get you coffee....


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 18, 2010)

vortrit said:


> But then I'd have to do sh1t like get you coffee....


 
that would be true but unless u wear short dresses I can't hire ya as eye candy


----------



## wakeel24 (Dec 21, 2010)

I read one of your post which says cardiologists and internists are almost the same except one extra year?. Is this true?. Does that mean that to be a cardiologist, you have to do internal medicine first and then specialize in cardiology?.A nice clarification will be much appreciated. THanks.


----------



## bandaidwoman (Dec 21, 2010)

wakeel24 said:


> I read one of your post which says cardiologists and internists are almost the same except one extra year?. Is this true?. Does that mean that to be a cardiologist, you have to do internal medicine first and then specialize in cardiology?.A nice clarification will be much appreciated. THanks.



That is true with most internal medicine specialties ......  Neurology, rheumatology, endocrine, gastroenterology,  etc.  If you are a family medicine doc you would have to start over and take an internal medicine residency from scratch then move on to these specialties.  With that said, interventional cardiologists require more than one extra year above us internists.  I can, however, read and perform stress tests and thalliums all the time because we internists get heavy training in cardiology and would probably be able to pass the general cardiology boards and practice as one if I wanted to back in the old days.  Those of us who practice in underserved areas function as infectious disease specialists, neurologists, endocrinologists etc. and do consultations for the local family practioners.  I teach in an academic setting that has all those specialties but when I am on call at a more rural hospital setting I become the specialists.... it is very hard work but most gratifying.  If you see the tv show House, there is a reason why he is a internist and not a family practioner.


----------



## wakeel24 (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks a lot for the much informative clarification. I would love to follow in your footsteps. The end gratification and the knowledge that you're making a difference in people's lives everyday would be a powerful driving force for me..even if the Job is quite demanding. I really appreciate your response.Thanks and Thanks again.More grease to your elbow!


----------



## bandaidwoman (Dec 22, 2010)

wakeel24 said:


> Thanks a lot for the much informative clarification. I would love to follow in your footsteps. The end gratification and the knowledge that you're making a difference in people's lives everyday would be a powerful driving force for me..even if the Job is quite demanding. I really appreciate your response.Thanks and Thanks again.More grease to your elbow!



medicine is still the best profession in the world despite all the grumblings, why don't you consider going to med school?  Hint: believe it or not the private medical schools may actually be cheaper since they have so many endowments.  Dartmouth gave me a 50% tuition break which amounted to over 100 grand when I went and it would have cost me more to borrow for state SUNY medical schools.  Also, if you choose to serve in an underserved area for at least 4 yrs I believe?, they pay for your medical school tuition and give you a 1200 a month stipend.


----------



## wakeel24 (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks a lot for the advice. I am already in Med school abroad and I'm now getting ready for my board exams. I really would love to serve in an underserved area for sure. The fact that they might pay for my school loans will be an added bonus. I just need info on how to go about this and any other suggestions you may have for me.Thanks again.


----------



## bandaidwoman (Dec 23, 2010)

wakeel24 said:


> Thanks a lot for the advice. I am already in Med school abroad and I'm now getting ready for my board exams. I really would love to serve in an underserved area for sure. The fact that they might pay for my school loans will be an added bonus. I just need info on how to go about this and any other suggestions you may have for me.Thanks again.



About.com: http://nhsc.bhpr.hrsa.gov/

The national health service corp is the main one. here is the info.  My gynecologist is Lebanese and went to medical school in Lebanon before going to Hopkins  and got his loans paid off so I know it's not just for american educated medical students.


----------

